
Is LinkedIn Too Stuffy? - swohns
http://mdalums95.wordpress.com/2012/11/19/is-linkedin-too-stuffy/
======
swohns
I think it's the entrepreneurial bias speaking here, but I've been talking
with my officemates about building a social network for startups to source
talent and share resources. I'd love to have HN's thoughts!

